# HP Laserjet 4600n PCL XL Error



## UKG (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi there, 

I'm currently getting the below: 

PCL XL error
Subsystem: IMAGE
Error: ExtraData
Operator: ReadImage
Position: 105

Usually happens when printing images but has been known to happen with normal text documents too. It seems to be happening more and more lately however. I've heard people mentioning switching to using the PS print driver which might help (Currently using PCL 6) 

The printer is connected to our network via it's jet direct connection. 

Cheers for any help.


----------



## kdie (May 18, 2006)

*Network Admin*

I am getting the same error. Did you ever get a fix for this problem?

Thanks,
Ken




UKG said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm currently getting the below:
> PCL XL error
> ...


----------



## UKG (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi, 

It 'seems' to be sorted so far, we've not had any more errors. Things that were done were:

1] Remove & Re-seat the formatter and Dimm's

2] Update the printer and jet direct card's firmware to the latest revision

3] After further problems it was next deemed that the jet direct card should be replaced, again with a new card in place the firmware was updated.

Hope this helps.


----------

